# de reloj



## Ludaico

Buenos días, amigos foreros:
Recién me he acordado de una expresión que oigo poco, pero que _in mente_ la tengo desde siempre. Se trata de decir una determinada cantidad de tiempo seguida de "*de reloj*". Por ejemplo, "he tardado en escribir este aporte *quince minutos de reloj*". Se emplea generalmente para dar a entender que el tiempo de que se habla no es exagerado o figurado, sino real; o sea, el que bien podría haber marcado un reloj. Sirve tanto para indicar que el tiempo dicho no es exageradamente alto como para lo contrario, que no es exageradamente bajo, como se podrá ver por los ejemplos que pongo, sacados de un diario español:



> Tal vez sea una película larga (tres horas de reloj), pero...
> (_ABC_, Sevilla, 17/1/2014)





> ¡Congela las copas en 2 segundos de reloj!
> (ABC, Madrid, 11/11/2011)



Preguntas: ¿Alguien conoce o utiliza esta expresión? ¿En qué país o región?
Gracias anticipadas por sus contestaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## ACQM

Por aquí conocida y usada.


----------



## Namarne

Ludaico said:


> ¿Alguien conoce o utiliza esta expresión? ¿En qué país o región?


Conozco, aunque no uso. No me suena haberla oído entre las personas de mi generación, ni de mi entorno (Cataluña).* Era muy común en la zona que conocí de pequeño (sur de Navarra). 

Saludos.

*A diferencia de nuestra mod, por lo que veo.


----------



## hual

Hola,

En la Argentina, al menos en el centro del país, la expresión no comporta preposición: *x horas reloj*. Aclaro que nunca la he oído con el sustantivo "minutos".


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí también conocida y usada. No es una expresión que se oiga a diario, pero no suena nada extraña.


----------



## Ludaico

ACQM said:


> Por aquí conocida y usada.





Namarne said:


> Conozco, aunque no uso. No me suena haberla oído entre las personas de mi generación, ni de mi entorno (Cataluña).* Era muy común en la zona que conocí de pequeño (sur de Navarra).
> Saludos.
> *A diferencia de nuestra mod, por lo que veo.



Gracias a los dos por contestar. Ambos tenéis razón. Es conocida pero poco usada en vuestra tierra. Al contrario de lo que me ha ocurrido al buscar esta expresión en el diario _ABC_, que la he hallado enseguida, en _La Vanguardia_ me ha costado un cierto tiempo encontrar esto que a continuación pongo:



> Las madres que alimentan a sus hijos al pecho no se plantean estos problemas, sobre todo si ofrecen el pecho cuando el niño lo pide (que no necesariamente es cada tres horas de reloj). Sin embargo las madres que dan biberones a sus hijos… (La Vanguardia, Barcelona, 1/3/1991)​



Saludos.​


hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> En la Argentina, al menos en el centro del país, la expresión no comporta preposición: *x horas reloj*. Aclaro que nunca la he oído con el sustantivo "minutos".



He buscado la expresión "de reloj" en el diario _La Nación_. Cuando al cabo de estar buscando un rato, la he encontrado al fin, ha resultado estar en un artículo de... ¡oh, casualidad, mi paisano A. Pérez Reverte! 
Gracias y un saludo.



Jonno said:


> Por aquí también conocida y usada. No es una expresión que se oiga a diario, pero no suena nada extraña.



Efectivamente, no me ha costado "mucho tiempo de reloj" hallar esto en un diario vasco:



> Escolares de 6 a 14 años están invitados a participar en el décimo concurso de dibujo infantil desarrollado a pie de calle y con *tres horas de reloj* para mostrar sus habilidades sobre el papel...
> (_Diario Vasco_, San Sebastián, 17/5/2013)


Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Ludaico y todos:

Sí, la uso y en Madrid también se emplea. Lo que ocurre es que ya no la oigo tanto como antes, aunque puede que tenga que ver la diferencia generacional o que sea casualidad que yo no la oiga tanto ahora.

Por ejemplo, la usaba bastante cuando daba clases a adolescentes y les estaba informando del tiempo que tenían de descanso entre clases. _De vuelta en veinte minutos, de reloj_. Si no decía algo parecido, se convertían en veinticinco al día siguiente, en media hora a los dos días, en tres cuartos de hora a la semana siguiente ... 

Un saludo.


----------



## oa2169

No termino de entender la expresión en discusión. ¿Acaso hay otra forma de medir el tiempo que no sea con reloj?

¿Me explican, por favor?

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Oa. Se puede usar con una expresión de tiempo (_horas_, etc.) para añadir el matiz de "exactamente". Si dices, por ejemplo, _Tienes dos horas de reloj para hacer X _(exactas, no te pases de esas dos horas, como si estuvieras controlando el tiempo con un reloj en la mano). Un saludo.


----------



## Altair264

Hola:

Acá esa locución se usa comúnmente sin _preposición_, como ha indicado anteriormente Hual. Sin embargo, no me extrañaría el uso de la preposición _de _en este tipo de estructuras. De hecho, _de_ se presenta posterior a ciertas unidades de medida en algunos casos; por ejemplo, cuando decimos «El lago está a quince quilómetros _de_ distancia». En ese ejemplo, _distancia_ —al igual que _reloj_, en el de Ludaico— va antecedida por este morfema, que, junto con esta, actúan como una partícula enfática.

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## oa2169

blasita said:


> Hola, Oa. Se puede usar con una expresión de tiempo (_horas_, etc.) para añadir el matiz de "exactamente". Si dices, por ejemplo, _Tienes dos horas de reloj_ (exactas, no te pases de esas dos horas, como si estuvieras controlando el tiempo con un reloj en la mano). Un saludo.



Gracias, Blasita. Comprendido.


----------



## Ludaico

oa2169 said:


> No termino de entender la expresión en discusión. ¿Acaso hay otra forma de medir el tiempo que no sea con reloj?
> ¿Me explican, por favor?
> Saludos.


Hola, oa, gracias por participar, pero no contestas a la pregunta del hilo: ¿la conoces o usas? ¿Nos puedes decir si se usa en Colombia?
Saludos.


----------



## ukimix

Por aquí no la había escuchado, pero creo se la entendería sin dificultad.


----------



## Ludaico

Gracias, Blasita, Altair y ukimix. por vuestra participación.
Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

ukimix said:


> Por aquí no la había escuchado, pero creo se la entendería sin dificultad.



Eso, eso. Por acá tampoco.


----------



## ukimix

Ahora recuerdo que aquí usamos 'por reloj' en casos similares al apuntado por Ludaico. Y parece que en Argentina también según este comentario: 



> 10 minutos por reloj tardé en hacer el trámite para el DNI y el Pasaporte en Paseo Colón. Increíble. No parecía Argentina.



Aquí otro uso: 



> - La exposición de cada equipo no puede durar más de 10 minutos por reloj.


----------



## Aviador

ukimix said:


> Ahora recuerdo que aquí usamos 'por reloj' en casos similares al apuntado por Ludaico. […]


En Chile se dice también "por reloj".


----------



## olimpia91

Horas de reloj se usa cuando hay que diferenciar, por ejemplo, con las horas de clase que duran 45 minutos.


----------



## ukimix

oa2169 said:


> No entiendo. No veo el "reloj".



La página tenía dos veces la expresión '10 minutos' y publiqué la primera, pero era la segunda. Ya está corregido.


----------



## Ludaico

Muchas gracias, ukimix. Muy interesantes tus aportes. Esa expresión, "por reloj" es exactamente equivalente a la que por acá usamos, "de reloj". Por eso no la encontraba en la prensa de allá, ya que buscaba la expresión del hilo.
Un saludo.

"La exposición de cada equipo no puede durar *más de 10 minutos por reloj*."

Esta es la frase de que nos habla ukimix.

Muchas gracias, Aviador y Olimpia91.
Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

En Alicante, conocida y usada, pero no con frecuencia.

Para que no pierdas minutos de reloj en buscar un ejemplo... aquí va uno:



> Cincuenta y siete minutos *de reloj *estuvo ayer el fiscal Anticorrupción, Pablo Romero, haciendo preguntas en voz alta dirigidas a Ángel Fenoll a sabiendas que no contestaría a ninguna y con el único objeto de que constaran en el acta de la sesión.
> 
> Fuente: Diario Información



Y sólo he tardado 2 minutos de reloj en encontrarlo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## rocioteag

Pues por estas latitudes, definitivamente desconocida la expresión como tal.

Si acaso,
 "10 minutos contados"
"10 minutos exactos"
"10 minutos y ni uno mas"
"10 minutos con reloj en mano"

Expresiones de estas hay todas las que quieran, pero una específica, no por aquí.


----------



## Ludaico

Muchas gracias, ErOtto y rocioteag por vuestra información.
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

También aquí es "por reloj": "en el auto demoré quince minutos por reloj en hacer las veinte cuadras que van desde Larrañaga hasta Bvar. España, un desastre el tráfico en esta ciudad". Significado: sin exagerar.
Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> También aquí es "por reloj": "en el auto demoré quince minutos por reloj en hacer las veinte cuadras que van desde Larrañaga hasta Bvar. España, un desastre el tráfico en esta ciudad". Significado: sin exagerar.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, Adolfo, por tu comentario. Lo que he subrayado de tu texto es justamente como yo entiendo que se usa esta expresión más frecuentemente (aunque en España con "de" en vez de "por"), y así fue como lo dije en el aporte con que inicié el hilo: _"Se emplea generalmente para dar a entender que el tiempo de que se habla no es exagerado o figurado, sino real;..." 
_Un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

De acuerdo con lo dicho anteriormente.

Personalmente la empleo como señal de enfado en este tipo de frase:
- ¡¿Te lo puedes creer?! ¡Me ha tenido 20 minutos de reloj al teléfono solo para decirme que tenía un ligero resfriado! / ¡... 1/2 hora esperando antes de avisar que no vendría!

Hasta luego


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Por mi tierra se usa y no es nada extraña. 

Indica que la cantidad de tiempo que se cita es completamente exacta (como medida con el reloj, no a ojo o aproximadamente).


----------



## Ludaico

Gracias, Eduardo. Veo que casi todos coincidimos en que se usa para indicar que el tiempo de que hablamos es cierto y no aproximado. Insisto en lo que ya dije en el aporte inicial, que se usa más para indicar que el tiempo de que hablamos no es exageradamente alto o bajo, como indican los ejemplos que puse sacados de la prensa. Creo entender que lo usamos más cuando pensamos que nuestro interlocutor no se va a creer el tiempo que nombramos, por el motivo indicado. Es decir, cuando decimos un tiempo que es normal para la actividad de que se trate, no solemos usar esta expresión; pero sí, si no lo es. Si, por ejemplo, estamos a una distancia de 2 kilómetros de algún sitio y hemos tardado 25 minutos en recorrerlo, lo normal es que digamos que hemos tardado ese tiempo, sin más. Pero si ese mismo trayecto lo hemos hecho en tan solo un cuarto de hora, probablemente sí digamos "tardé en llegar 15 minutos, ¡de reloj!"
Saludos.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Ludaico said:


> se usa más para indicar que el tiempo de que hablamos no es exageradamente alto o bajo, (...) cuando pensamos que nuestro interlocutor no se va a creer el tiempo que nombramos


Eso es precisamente; cuando el tiempo que mencionamos puede sorprender a nuestro interlocutor, con esta expresión le hacemos ver que no es una exageración nuestra, sino que es el tiempo real exacto. 
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Ludaico said:


> Preguntas: ¿Alguien conoce o utiliza esta expresión?



Sí.



Ludaico said:


> ¿En qué país o región?
> Gracias anticipadas por sus contestaciones.
> Saludos.



Argentina.

Básicamente se usa para decir que no es estimado o algo subjetivo, sino que uno lo midió.

Saludos.



olimpia91 said:


> Horas de reloj se usa cuando hay que diferenciar, por ejemplo, con las horas de clase que duran 45 minutos.



Sí, también.


----------



## Ludaico

Muchas gracias, Usuario123abc. Se ha dicho en este hilo que esta expresión se conoce en Chile, Colombia y quizás también en la Argentina, de la forma "*por* reloj", en vez de "*de* reloj". ¿Podrías confirmar esto?
Saludos.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Ludaico said:


> Muchas gracias, Usuario123abc. Se ha dicho en este hilo que esta expresión se conoce en Chile, Colombia y quizás también en la Argentina, de la forma "*por* reloj", en vez de "*de* reloj". ¿Podrías confirmar esto?
> Saludos.



Yo "por reloj" no recuerdo haberla escuchado, pero "de reloj" si la escuché (y/o leí), aunque no muy frecuentemente.

Pero la Argentina es grande, hay modismos distintos en diferentes regiones.
También hay extranjeros, así que no sería de extrañarse que esos usuarios de twitter que escribieron eso vivan en Argentina pero sean colombianos.


----------



## Ludaico

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Usuario123abc. Pero te he de hacer una pequeña corrección: la Argentina no es grande, sino muy grande. Ya me he dado cuenta por este foro que hay muchas diferencias en el habla entre regiones allá. Lo que dices del twitero tiene mucha lógica.
Un saludo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Ludaico said:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo, Usuario123abc. Pero te he de hacer una pequeña corrección: la Argentina no es grande, sino muy grande. Ya me he dado cuenta por este foro que hay muchas diferencias en el habla entre regiones allá. Lo que dices del twitero tiene mucha lógica.
> Un saludo.



Bueno, y yo que pensé que me ibas a decir que era un argentino agrandado, jaja.


----------



## Aidan

"Horas de reloj" puede tener varios significados. 

Uno es el que ya se ha explicado: "exactamente".
Tienes dos horas de reloj para completar el examen. --> Exactamente al cabo de dos horas, el examen debe entregarse.

El otro sentido es el de "angustiosas, largas"
"En las cinco horas de reloj que llevo aquí no me han dejado ni siquiera ir al baño" --> No tienen porque ser exactamente cinco horas, pueden haber sido cuatro horas y cuarenta minutos, pero se utiliza "de reloj" para enfatizar que la espera se ha hecho eterna.

Y otro significado parecido es el de "excesivas"
"¿Siete horas de reloj para instalar un sistema operativo?" --> Se usa "de reloj" para indicar que las siete horas empleadas parecen excesivas para la tarea en cuestión.


----------

